

Show HN: My weekends project - a toy-sized Simulink-like tool in javascript - r4pha
http://blocksim.net/

======
r4pha
Hi, author here.

I wrote a small introduction about simulating a super simple mass-spring-
damper system using it [0].

This is only meant to be a fun weekends project, but I'm really interested in
finding out what you guys think about it. Thanks!

[0]: [http://rbaron.net/blog/2014/01/02/Simulating-dynamic-
systems...](http://rbaron.net/blog/2014/01/02/Simulating-dynamic-systems-in-
javascript.html)

